# Torsion bar part number



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wondering if somebody could tell me, or point me in the right direction of what these are for.

Part number

Code YT
TQ 7267


----------



## Offroadz71 (Oct 18, 2006)

*!*

That signifies what level torsion bar you have. 
Just go to the dealer and ask them to print or write down the list of torsion bars for your vehicle. 
They will rank them according to size. like for 1/2, 3/4, or they will be available for application to 3/4, & 1 ton only.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

i think these are what are on my truck now, im curious though if the are the same as a 2500, or 1500HD since i have the 6.0


----------



## Offroadz71 (Oct 18, 2006)

depends! My case is a z71offroad package that came with a set of High-Middle of the road torsion capacity, thus a standard truck would have the lower end torsion. When you talk with the dealer they will tell you that your torsion bar is for example good for application from a 1500 all they up to a 1 ton, or they will tell you that yours is only good for 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks Max. More than likely if you have a HD you probably already have the mid-higher end bars that you would find on a 2500.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Factory GM torsion bars are identified by there torque number,in the example you listed, the number that start's with the designation "TQ" is the torsion bar's torque rating. The first "7' in the number denote's it as a passenger side bar. A "6" would be a driver side bar. The 267 is the torque rating number for your bar. The number won't tell you what the bar is from as in a 1500, 1500HD, that sort of thing but a 267 bar is at the top of GM's rating list. Their is no bar stiffer than a 267. Hope this help's.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

so does that mean i cannot upgrade my torsion bars??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I guess not, as I just checked on this today and that's what my GM guy show'd me. The 267 bar's are as big as they go.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

well thanks for the info, im not sure what to do not for suspension, i guess ill just leave it alone until i mount the big plow.


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Your bar is also known as the WZ bar that is found in most 3/4 ton trucks. There are three other bars that you can upgrade to if you wanted: 

15528963-LH (code GK) (Max torque 8615) 
15528964-RH (code GK) (Max torque 8615) 

15528965-LH (code GL) (Max torque 8782) 
15528966-RH (code GL) (Max torque 8782) 

15732338-LH (code XG) (Max torque 9054) 
15732339-RH (code XG) (Max torque 9054)

Hope this helps!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Wildridge is right on the money.After checking into this a little deeper,I discoverd my GM guy dropped the ball. In addition to the bar's that Wildridge posted there's also a 6790 (max tq) bar and a 7267 (max tq). Just so you know, these torsion bar specs that I and Wildridge posted are for 99-up truck's only. The 88-98 truck's use a different bar code.


----------

